
Google Translation + Gmail help people communicate - terpua
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2008/02/google-translation-gmail-help-people.html
======
kajecounterhack
Theres a slight problem, that being when you put "Ano," which means "year" in
spanish, into google translation without the tilda over the n, you get it
translated into "Anus."

Now imagine what that would do to a professional conversation when someone
mentions a year!

